# Not enough server storage is available



## brere2011 (Jan 31, 2011)

Hi
Have two users who cannot connect to a shared drive
Server running Windows 2003 server and Pcs running Xp
The message that comes up is the following;
"not accessible-not enough server storage is available to process the command"

Thanks


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

And is there an issue with the available storage that those shares sit on? Are there quotas that have been set on these volumes?


----------



## TheOutcaste (Aug 8, 2007)

Try increasing the *IRPStackSize* value in the registry:
Error message: "Not enough server storage is available to process this command"


----------

